# A Booming Shopping Season for Sat Radio?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Friday marks the start of the holiday shopping season, and there's hope that satellite radio will be a hot item found underneath several Christmas trees this year.

Early Tuesday, Sirius announced that it has passed the 800,000 subscriber mark. The satellite radio company said it remains on track to achieve its goal of 1 million subscribers by the end of the year.

Sirius said that for the holiday season it will have multiple portable plug and play products on sale, including the Sirius Sportster and the XACT Communication XTR1 Stream Jockey. In addition, the company will have plug and play receivers available from Audiovox, Blaupunkt, Clarion, DISH, JVC and Kenwood.

As for Sirius' competition, XM Satellite Radio also got a boost Tuesday when David Kestenbaum of IRG Research raised his rating on XM shares to "buy" and established a $40 price target.

"We believe both of the satellite radio operators are adding new subscribers at a healthy pace and urge investors to invest in the satellite radio space in front of the seasonally strong holiday period and the Consumer Electronic Show in early January," Kestenbaum said in a research note.

The senior analyst raised his fourth quarter net subscriber addition forecast for XM from 570,000 to 635,000. He said the No. 1 satellite radio player is projected to end the year a little more than 3.15 million subscribers, mirroring the company's internal goal for year-end 2004.

XM's product highlights for the holiday season include the Roady2, SKYFi2 and the much-talked-about MyFi handheld/portable satellite radio receiver.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

This is going to be another great Holiday season for satellite radio. XM has cool new receivers like the SkyFi2 and MyFi out, Sirius has Howard. I can't wait to see the 4Q04 and 1Q05 reports.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey, and I'm loving that stock price.... Sirius has tripled since the lows of the summer........ XM is up too (I'm surprised they haven't split the stock yet, people seem to perceive Sirius as being "cheaper" to buy (even though Sirius has a lot more shares outstanding)).

I had some Gateway and Nortel stock that is still way down from where I purchased it in 2001, Sirius just wiped out all of my "losses" single handedly. Woo hoo. College fund back on track......


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I just ordered my Sirius XACT XTR1 from BestBuy.com and it will be found under my tree this Christmas


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

homeskillet said:


> I just ordered my Sirius XACT XTR1 from BestBuy.com and it will be found under my tree this Christmas


I have both the Sirius XACT XTR1 and the Myfi.... save your money on the XTR1... spend a little more and get the Myfi...you'll never look back...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

daveagain said:


> I have both the Sirius XACT XTR1 and the Myfi.... save your money on the XTR1... spend a little more and get the Myfi...you'll never look back...


I forgot to note that I have the XTR1 with the pod and I have used the pod and the Myfi both extensively in non-terresterial areas.... the Myfi shines...the XTR1 is a step back...although the pod does work...but it is night and day from the Myfi... of course, I have kept both for content...
dave


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

I have the stock for both... but I thought I would just let you know how the receivers are working... XM is iffy but Sirius will sail in regards to stock...


----------

